# need someone to refine .925 for me



## carolinaSS (Jun 30, 2014)

I have 50+ ounces of .925 and better that I want refined and poured in blocks. Twenty ounces are 94% hand poured blocks, and the rest is Sterling flatware. I was wanting a price to do this. Thanks


----------



## necromancer (Jun 30, 2014)

adding a location would help in finding someone


----------



## etack (Jul 1, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14782

Eric


----------



## carolinaSS (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm in upstate SC, the deal with the rounds isn't bad but I really want the silver poured into bars with a stamp on it. If I can't find someone to do it I'll probably trade for the rounds.


----------



## etack (Jul 1, 2014)

The funny thing is you will pay someone more to do that than to trade for them. It will cost you 20-30% to have that done for you. 

Poured bars with a stamp are harder to sell. 

Eric


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 1, 2014)

The hallmark office over here charges £32 for an assay and official stamp.So it is only cost effective for good size bit's of Au.
in talks to see if I can get a hole batch stamped from just one sample but they only feel comfortable doing that when they have dealt with you for some time.
Have the bars well made and stamp them with what ever they are.every one who is careful checks any way in case they have been tampered with so it make's little difference unless you are selling to the public.Or just leave them as crystals.Most refiners will take one look and accept them at a good price.


----------

